# Chuck's Black Locust Adventure



## Chuck In Oregon (Feb 18, 2015)

I've had two busted myrtle adventures already this year. In one, some guys offered to take the dangerous burls and long sections just to keep the owner (a single woman) "safe." We wound up taking the leftovers and giving her $50. In the other, the guy wanted us to take a myrtlewood tree that had fallen across his rural driveway. The price was $200 and we had to take all the branches as well. When we got there the guy had decided that the "new" price was $2,000. No, thanks.

Last month we (my wood hunting buddy Dave and I) found a black locust that had fallen across a homeowner's fence. We wound up buying it for $200 and we didn't have to clean up the branches. We took it to Mike, the guy with the Woodmizer who usually cuts for a share and, maybe, a few bucks.

That's the story, now here are the pix. They're not in order, kinda reverse order, because I couldn't figure out how to correct my uploading mistakes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 18, 2015)

That little trailer had one heck of a load on it.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## justallan (Feb 18, 2015)

That's going to make some nice slabs. Still looks like a lot of work though. LOL


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks like a successful hunt
Dave


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2015)

That's a whole lotta wood! Sounds like yard trees fetch a high price in your area...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 18, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's a whole lotta wood! Sounds like yard trees fetch a high price in your area...


They pay to have trees hauled away around here. If you offer to haul it away for free they trip over themselves to accommodate you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats on the haul! All wood is good!!! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2015)

Chuck In Oregon said:


> In the other, the guy wanted us to take a myrtlewood tree that had fallen across his rural driveway. The price was $200 and we had to take all the branches as well. When we got there the guy had decided that the "new" price was $2,000. No, thanks.



You should have told the nincompoop that your price went up as well....instead of a free assessment it's now $200......

 Nice haul though anyhow....


----------



## Chuck In Oregon (Feb 19, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> That little trailer had one heck of a load on it.



Max axle load = 3,500 lbs. According to the scale the first and heaviest load weighed about 2,800.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chuck In Oregon (Feb 19, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> They pay to have trees hauled away around here. If you offer to haul it away for free they trip over themselves to accommodate you.



As a matter of fact, she had already called in an arborist who cut it into the logs and limbs you see, mostly to get it off the neighbor's fence. We spoke to him and he said that he cuts down trees and hauls them to the dump all the time and would be glad to call us if/when finds some good hardwood. All he asks is a case of beer now and then. Fine by me.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------

